# Looking for work in Charlottesville, VA



## mrabin777 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a new 2006 F-250 with a Boss 8.2 Poly Pro-V and I am looking for work in Charlottesville, VA and surrounding area.
Please contact me at [email protected] with any leads.
Thanks
Mike Rabin


----------

